# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  maxlock.org вирус или что?

## Михаил Мартысюк

maxlock.org вирус или что? постоянно вылезает всплывающее окно с пере адресацией и просьбой указать телефон
только на одном сайте во всех браузерах

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Закрыто

Дубль http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=180095

----------

